

Launching My App to my Alma Mater Aug 1 - quizbiz
http://thecampusbubble.com/2013/06/24/emory-campus-implementation/

======
jmduke
Initial thoughts (I have a particular attraction to college-based startups,
given that I had to suffer through four years of Blackboard and bespoke PHP
apps for registration/etc.):

\- The landing page has a few pieces about what the app does, but not how it
helps me. So I can broadcast info to a group... how is this easier than a
GMail chain or a Facebook group?

\- What's the product strategy here? Customized 'bubbles' for each school? I
feel like that's working inversely against the network effect: while you might
find it advantageous to get specific branding for certain schools, the bigger
issue I see is that me and four of my buddies at NotRealCollege University
couldn't see this on Hacker News and be like, hey, let's use this from now on!
You're limiting your potential growth.

\- Which leads me into this point: who are you targeting? Obviously there's a
focus on students, but consider tailoring something towards teachers.
Something small and accessory to start (since most colleges are locked into
contracts with Blackboard/etc.) but seriously, professors at the college and
high school level are victims of one of the biggest mismatches of software
supply and demand.

